# Review: Coco: 10 World-Leading Masters Choose 100 Contemporary Chefs



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

_CoCo _is impossible to review, which is part of what makes it such fun. To put that differently, it's a lot of fun because it's so odd, which makes it hard to review.

Am I going around in circles? There's good reason.

The idea of _CoCo _is that you've got 10 "master chefs," and each picks 10 less-known hotshots and writes a brief blurb. The hotshots produce a few recipes, presented with pretty photographs. At the end, each "master chef" provides a recipe as well. The result is roughly 400 recipes by 110 chefs. There's also a useful glossary and a mediocre index.

Click here to read full review


----------

